

What blogs drive the most iOS downloads? - adrianmeasures

Downloads on iOS devices either come from the Apple ecosystem (being at the top or featured), or from blogs.<p>Which of blogs are significant download drivers?
US: freeappaday.com
France: appgratuites.com and iPhon.fr
Any others?
======
benologist
Jay Is Games (<http://jayisgames.com/>) maybe, they're pretty popular in
casual gaming though I've no idea if that translates to sales or not.

